# securing a Dlink 514?



## Foxtrot_01 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello,
I am not sure if I am at the right category but this is my situation. I bought a Dlink 514 several years ago, and I currently have a desktop connected by cable, another desktop by wireless card, a PS2 by cable and ocassionally I connect a laptop wireless. I have never secured this router, yeah I know its crazy that for more than 2 years I havent gone around securing this router. I really dont remember where are the dlink intructions and to be honest I have no idea how to secure the router. Mainly I dont want anyone using my internet and also anyone getting in my computers thru my router. I would like to link the computers in a network configuration and most important keep my PS2 working. Anyone can give me a step by step (routers for dummies) intructions

thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The router comes with a built-in firewall to protect against basic attacks and intrusion. One way you can secure your router from illegitimate access would be to disable any remote administration capability on it (usually all is involved is selecting the "Disable" radio button somewhere in the web interface for remote admin). For wireless security you can enable WEP (or preferably WPA if you can get an updated firmware version which grants WPA support) so a password is required to use your wireless.

While router attacks are possible, they are not very common. The majority of "attacks" to Home/SOHO environments tend to come in the form of viruses which infect PCs (not routers). Home users are considered small potatoes, and most threats targeted at home users come in the form of malicious programs and websites.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks, it is good to know. can anyone give me a step by step instructions on how set a password to my wireless.


----------



## pt49 (Aug 5, 2006)

You should have a a cd with the router. Try dlink website for downloadable directions. www.dlink.com


----------

